# Explosion in Exeter!



## secretsquirrel (May 22, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/7414836.stm

Blimey! 

Was walking through town just after it happened. Police cars everywhere... offices evacuated... big bits taped off. Unfortunately, they don't seem to be evacuating us!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/7414836.stm
> 
> Blimey!
> 
> Was walking through town just after it happened. Police cars everywhere... offices evacuated... big bits taped off. Unfortunately, they don't seem to be evacuating us!


 

Did someone not like the restaurant food?


----------



## onenameshelley (May 22, 2008)

Holy moly what you lot been upto to get blown up?

SS your ok though right, i mean other than being peeved at not being sent home


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 22, 2008)

Latest: now being evacuated, rumours of '3 more devices'!  Off to find a coffee shop as need to do some flamin' work for once... Crumbs!


----------



## Roadkill (May 22, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did someone not like the restaurant food?



More to the point, what was in it?


----------



## Spion (May 22, 2008)

Maybe they'll finish the job the Germans started and they can build a decent looking town this time?

*ducks for cover*


----------



## Miscellaneous (May 22, 2008)

Thats the second explosion in devon in a month. there was a fuckwit who decided to make a bomb for fun. His hands fucked but sadly the B'ple man aint dead.

Wonder what this was about. I assume they've ruled out terrorism on this one?


----------



## Miscellaneous (May 22, 2008)

Spion said:


> Maybe they'll finish the job the Germans started and they can build a decent looking town this time?
> 
> *ducks for cover*



Most of Exeter is lovely. Princesshay is shit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> More to the point, what was in it?


 


APPARENTLY THE BLAST CAME FROM THE TOILETS


----------



## ajdown (May 22, 2008)

It's not the Cornish Liberation Front again is it?


----------



## lostexpectation (May 22, 2008)

Devon Liberation Army Strike Again
http://www.thespoof.com/news/spoof.cfm?headline=s1i35929 :/


----------

